# Home from home...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are currently in Portugal having been away from the UK for nearly three months now - i've copied this from my 'diary' within our blog. It may help those who are wondering what it is like to be away from ;home; for so long over here....

You make some great new friends on a journey like this and as everyone is as relaxed as you they are keen to strike up conversation and share stories about what you are up to. No moew so than the site we are currently at at Praia da Gale. Its an ideal stopover for any motorhomer as I reviewed in my 'Aires' section and currently there are four UK registered motorhomes all in one corner. Its such a small world that we have a connection with all three of the others. Alison worked (briefly) with the lady next door, the other next door know two good friends of ours in Tomar through a meeting at a campsite there and I have worked in the same building as next door but one as he used to live in Hazel Grove and travel to Oxford Road on the same train as me - albeit four years apart. We all chat, Leslie cut Alisons hair earlier, Lorraine shared her home-made coleslaw with us and we have borroweed Peters scales to see how much we weigh first thing in the morning. No one goes to the shops without asking if anyone needs anything bringing back - a real sense of community. They're not our neighbours in Fielding Avenue but I tell you what - they'll do for now! We are all watching the 'footie' on Peters new satelite dish tomorrow evening - and I don't even like football!

It really is a small world!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, glad you're enjoying your time in Portugal. As to small world, yes it really is. My nephew, who recently relocated to South Wales from Spain, is now working in Greece. A friend of his reccomended him to another friend running a company in Greece. On arrival, he discovered that his new boss came from a village in the Yorkshire Dales near to his own hometown. Not only that, but in this village lived next door to my nephew's father's Great Aunt's son.
how weird is that?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just been reading your Blog Paul. Great read. Glad you are enjoying the tour.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice blog


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Many thanks 

I enjoy keeping the blog up to date so your comments make it so worthwhile.

All my VW buddies from VolksZone have been hammering the old car section today as well


----------

